# Tommorrow!



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

We've got an 8 hour walk-on tommorrow. Normally we won't run unless we get 9, I'm running with 8 tommorrow, so if any members want to get in on an un-crowded fishing trip, call us. 850-492-0003. The boat is docked at Southwind Marina less than a mile west of Blue Angel Parkway off Gulf Beach Hwy. We leave @ 7am... Special to members, $100.00.... Don't roll me under the bus with the non members paying 120... 

www.aquaventurecharters.com 

The boat is 42' and we're certified for 22, we never fish more than 17 unless it's snapper season.

Oh... 1-2' seas!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Good luck*

Hope ya get that decent weather and a good crowd. Would love to go, but tied up for a few days.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Great deal with a great captain! Post a report when you get back buddy!


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Heck of a deal to fish on a good boat!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Great deal with a great captain! Post a report when you get back buddy!


Jon, we hit alot of spots, it was rough and cold early, but the wind began laying off about 10 am. The first 2 spots marked lots of fish that didn't bite. 3rd spot, was slow, 2triggers and few mingo, but heck, the moon was HUGE all the night before. We pulled 6 or 7 mingos and a couple of triggers on the next one. Then we moved on south to 3 more small spots and pulled 9 more triggers and many more Crabtrees. Then we went a bit deeper and caught lots more porgies, Roy's , and triggers. Several throwback jacks, and scamp,.. not a huge catch, but everyone left with multiple bags of filets. I had a great time drinking coffee and visiting with friends on the VHF. Bonus... wife packed me a shrimp sandwich....


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like it was a fun day and very affordable for day on the water thks for posting


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Great deal with a great captain! Post a report when you get back buddy!


I'll second that, Was on that boat before the current limits and had a blast! Went another time after the new limits...he pulled us right into the middle of some boats, on his spot i presume...we dropped and pretty much everybody had a fish on in a minute or so...all while the boats around us had nary a bite! fun time, great boat


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> Jon, we hit alot of spots, it was rough and cold early, but the wind began laying off about 10 am. The first 2 spots marked lots of fish that didn't bite. 3rd spot, was slow, 2triggers and few mingo, but heck, the moon was HUGE all the night before. We pulled 6 or 7 mingos and a couple of triggers on the next one. Then we moved on south to 3 more small spots and pulled 9 more triggers and many more Crabtrees. Then we went a bit deeper and caught lots more porgies, Roy's , and triggers. Several throwback jacks, and scamp,.. not a huge catch, but everyone left with multiple bags of filets. I had a great time drinking coffee and visiting with friends on the VHF. Bonus... wife packed me a shrimp sandwich....


Good Job Captain! Hope you guys have a great year! :notworthy:


----------

